# استخلاص الذهب باستخدام سيانيد الصوديوم



## اسامه بانقا حسن (17 يوليو 2012)

الاخوة المهندسين جزاكم الله الف خير على ما تقدموه من معلومات مفيده فى هذا المنتدى والتى نستفيد منها كثيرا فى مجال العمل أرجومنكم تزويدى بكتب توضح كل العمليات الموحده من (استخلاص,وامتزاز بواسطة active Carbonوتبادل ايونى وstripping وعمليات الصهر)التى تستخدم فى انتاج معدن الذهب( gold)والافضل أن تكون معربه وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------

